# Pics of my 2 girls



## joe2700 (Nov 20, 2006)

My first attempt at posting some pics...


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice :thumbup


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pics! What are you using to get that shine? I love the car in black. I just know that I couldn't keep it looking like yours! :thumbup:


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice Chicks....


----------



## joe2700 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Snareman - I just finished washing it when I took the pics. All I did to it was wash it with Meguiars (spelling?) car wash.
Black cars are a pain in the a$$ to keep clean, but they look great once they are clean. I also go over it once every 2 days with the California duster.


----------



## cliffhanger407 (Apr 17, 2007)

any of them interested in going out 
nah, they're probably too young for me...


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

cliffhanger407 said:


> any of them interested in going out
> nah, they're probably too young for me...


:rofl:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Great looking pair you got there! :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

joe2700 said:


> Snareman - I just finished washing it when I took the pics. All I did to it was wash it with Meguiars (spelling?) car wash.
> Black cars are a pain in the a$$ to keep clean, but they look great once they are clean. I also go over it once every 2 days with the California duster.


I'm with you on the black thing. Thats one of the big factors in me getting white. I guess you should get pics of your clean black car while it lasts.   Looks beautiful though. :thumbup:


----------



## eurospec2 (Apr 28, 2007)

black looks clean!


----------

